# Are knee pads usually a little uncomfortable?



## ace275 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I'm looking to get back into MTB after a decade plus hiatus after the kids were born.

Now I'm in my mid-40s with less fearlessness and diminished skills, I thought I'd follow my son's suggestion to get some knee guards.

I got the IXS Hack Evo from CRC based on the positive reviews I read and I also didn't want to spend too much on my first pair of knee pads.

I understand new knee pads are usually quite snug (these are very snug) but the issue is when I'm pedalling, the top and bottom velcro straps dig into the back of my leg. This doesn't feel particularly comfortable and I'm not sure if I got the right size or whether it is this particular style has this effect.

I bought the M size although I was on the bottom of the sizing chart for that. But the bottom velcro straps is definitely too short and I need to pull it super tight to get it attached. I read some reviewers needing to add some extra velcro to extend the bottom strap. The top strap length is OK, but I notice when bending my leg, it digs into the crease area of the back of my knee.

I have attached some photos for reference, but if anyone has suggestions on whether the size looks correct and if the straps digging at the back is normal, would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

It looks like you actually need an L size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace275 (Feb 26, 2019)

Shadow4eva said:


> It looks like you actually need an L size.


Thanks for that. I thought that may be the case. Appreciate it.


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

i agree, they look too tight and very uncomfortable


----------



## ace275 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks for your reply too. Appreciate it. 

Now onto the returns process


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

ace275 said:


> Thanks for your reply too. Appreciate it.
> 
> Now onto the returns process


Trial and error my friend. We've all done it. I bought a set of Alpinestars Paragons and they were too big for me. It was a surprise seeing that I have huge legs.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I got g-form knee / elbow pads for xmas..

my wife ordered xl knee pads.. NOPE they were basically shin pads they wouldn't go past my calves... 

luckily g-form was easy to deal with and swapped them for XXL .. which fit..


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 on G-forms. Very comfortable compared to many other knee pads. A slightly snug fit works great on these and they mostly stay in place.


----------



## ace275 (Feb 26, 2019)

atarione said:


> I got g-form knee / elbow pads for xmas..
> 
> my wife ordered xl knee pads.. NOPE they were basically shin pads they wouldn't go past my calves...
> 
> luckily g-form was easy to deal with and swapped them for XXL .. which fit..





Shredmonkey said:


> +1 on G-forms. Very comfortable compared to many other knee pads. A slightly snug fit works great on these and they mostly stay in place.


Sounds good. Will check out the G-Forms. But may order the larger size as I can get shin pads another time


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, those are too small. Obviously don’t know where you live or your local shop situation. That said, some things you just need to try first. I’ve bought most of my high-end bikes without a test ride. 

But I’ve learned to only buy the following items locally: knee pads, shoes and helmets.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 661 Evo pads and I can forget they are on. Not all pads are equal.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

This is why I only but pads locally that I can try on. IME online recommendations and reviews are useless without trying them on.


----------



## ace275 (Feb 26, 2019)

Blatant said:


> Yes, those are too small. Obviously don't know where you live or your local shop situation. That said, some things you just need to try first. I've bought most of my high-end bikes without a test ride.
> 
> But I've learned to only buy the following items locally: knee pads, shoes and helmets.


I'm based in Sydney, Australia, so there's a bunch of shops not too far from where I live. Just saw some good deals online but will remember to take your advice for shoes (was tempted to buy online too) and helmets.

@atarione @Shredmonkey - I actually just ordered the G-Form Pro-X knee pads (Large) from a LBS's online store as they only have it in their warehouse. At least if it doesn't fit, it's easy to return it back to the shop.


----------



## MStewart40 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anything from POC is going to be comfortable. I have a set of VPD 2.0 and I don't even notice I have them on, awesome fit and protection.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I buy my pads a bit on the small side because they always stretch. One set of elbow pads was smaller than I could handle so I used a bottle to stretch them out and have been wearing them happily ever since.

It's impossible to evaluate from a photo, but my rule of thumb is:

1. painful = too small and I'll either stretch them out on an inanimate object or buy the next size up.

2. uncomfortably tight, but not painful = fine and I'll wear them to stretch them in.

3. fit comfortable when new = too big better size down

I'd much rather have to break in some pads and have them fit well for several years than to have them fit perfect out of the box and be pulling them up 12 times a ride for years.

To the OPs more general question I wear knee pads all ride every ride and they are comfortable. I don't really notice I have them on most of the time.


----------

